# Pallet Wood Smoker Cabinet



## flippyaforeal (Jan 12, 2016)

I have erected a cabinet around my Bradley Smoker. Once I am finished with the build what do I seal the pallet wood with? It wont be outside all the time but I want it to be protected. The sides are Pallet wood, roof will also be finished in wood shingles made with cut down pallet pieces. Looking for low cost.

Cabinet

Thanks
John


----------



## Milled (Dec 15, 2013)

Poly


----------



## MattLinPA (Oct 18, 2015)

Bacon Grease…. Yumm!!!!


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think you have enough of a pitch for wood shakes on the roof. Put a layer of self sealing membrane on it first.

How long WILL it live outside? If it ever rains the water will get past the cracks and end up rusting your tool box. It also looks like you used regular black drywall screws which will rust. If you don't want a lot of streaking you should put a hard finish on it like poly or spar varnish. If you don't mind the wood and screws weathering then just use Thompsons once or twice a year.


----------



## flippyaforeal (Jan 12, 2016)

It will only be outside while in use. Made the cabinet because it rains quite a bit here and if it does get left out overnight it wont get swamped. I like the membrane idea, thanks.


----------



## flippyaforeal (Jan 12, 2016)

Here is a picture of the finished roof.


----------

